
The valley of Money's Delight (1997) - ChuckMcM
http://www.economist.com/node/366753
======
ChuckMcM
I found my copy of this issue and re-read the intro to the special section.
Fortunately it is online and can share it here. With a couple of minor name
changes I think the article could be written today, salaries in the valley
greatly exceed the national average, some companies are out performing the
rest of the world, the distribution of wealth from the growth of these
companies is quite broad, Etc.

------
chmaynard
As satire, this article is entertaining. If the author meant to reflect
reality, it's laughable.

